# Most Future NBA Players on a Current Team?



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Which team as of right this moment has the most future NBA players on it? The players dont have to be future stars just players that will get drafted and stay in the league for a few years at the least.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Kansas?


----------



## icemchine9 (Nov 30, 2004)

Vermont!

(stop laughing at me...)


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>icemchine9</b>!
> Vermont!
> 
> (stop laughing at me...)


Name 3...:laugh:


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Perhaps Illinois?

Dee Brown
Deron Williams
Luther Head

Perhaps Duke?

J.J. Redick
Sheldon Williams
Demacus Nelson (Too early to tell)
Daniel Ewing (Not likely IMO)

Remember the player just has to be drafted and remain in the league for a bit (at least a full season).


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

UNC or Kansas

Although I don't think any of Kansas players will be successful in the NBA, I expect all of Miles, Giddens, Simien to get drafted and play. Langford might make the league as a garbage time player at some point in his career

And maybe a couple of there freshmen make it.

UNC has 5 definite NBA players - Felton. May, McCants. Willians. Williams. Other then taht maybe nobody.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Kentucky?

Azubuike
Morris
Rondo
Crawford
Hayes
Alleyne

Any good?


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jsimo12</b>!
> Perhaps Illinois?
> 
> Dee Brown
> ...


are all 3 Illionis guys going to play PG?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sboydell</b>!
> are all 3 Illionis guys going to play PG?


Deron for sure.. Dee probably would.. I think Luther would be best setted for a SG.. 

With that said I would say UNC has the most future NBA players


----------



## Critic (Jun 19, 2003)

Arizona has probably 5??? maybe

Frye, Stoudamire, Adams, Shakur, Radenovic

UConn (4+)

Boone, Villanueva, Gay, Anderson....maybe Brown


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Critic</b>!
> Arizona has probably 5??? maybe
> 
> Frye, Stoudamire, Adams, Shakur, Radenovic


Frye, Adams, Shakur, McClellan, Tangara.

I'm not sold on Radenovic, Stoudemire (although he can shoot) or Chris Rodgers.


----------



## Critic (Jun 19, 2003)

Georgia Tech...maybe has 5 too

Jack, Bynum, Elder, Muhammad, Schenscher


----------



## ugabball2k4 (Sep 10, 2004)

North Carolina.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

North Carolina

McCants
Felton
Jawad Williams
Marvin Williams
May


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Kansas

will get drafted

Simien-Lotto to mid first
Giddens-Ditto
Miles-Late first to mid 2nd

2nd round or Rookie FA pickup
Langford

Too early too tell, but possible
CJ Giles

Euro/minor league bound
Michael Lee


----------



## Don Corleone (Sep 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>kansasalumn</b>!
> Kansas


Wow what a surprise.


----------



## Middy (Jul 16, 2002)

Arizona has

likely:

Shakur, Adams, Frye, McCllelan, Stoudamire(will be a second rounder. NBA teams will pick him up on shooting ability alone. If Jacobsen can do it, why not Stoudamire. he will at least get drafted)

possibly:

Tangara, Walters, Rodgers (if he stops being a ***** and gets his shet together. He is the most talented player on the Arizona roster but he keeps getting suspended for attitude)

Radenovic isnt an NBA player. He doesnt have the athleticism or bulk to be a SF/PF in the L.


----------



## ill subliminal (Apr 3, 2003)

I call BS on GA Tech. Schenscher couldn't even make the Australian national team, Jack can't shoot in a point guard laden class, Bynum is just not good enough in a point guard laden class, and Muhammad doesn't even have a semblance of a dribble, low post, or shooting game after lots of time in college and everybody knowing that Tech plays 4 on 5 most offensive possessions.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

UNC has three guys who will all play in the league, three guys who have the potential of doing very well there -- Felton, McCants and Marvin Williams. UNC also has three guys who have a decent shot at the league in the future -- Sean May, Jawad Williams and Quentin Thomas (because of his size and athleticism at PG).

The player on Kansas' current roster with perhaps the most potential is CJ Giles. Kid's an athletic marvel and a defensive beast from the ninth circle of hell.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Gonzaga has Turiaf and Morrison who will be first round picks. Erroll Knight and Altidor-Cespedes probably end up getting drafted. Ravio and Batista probably don't make it, but will get a shot.


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

Can u say UNC


----------



## 22ryno (Mar 17, 2003)

Ask Chris Paul how good Bynum is


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

UNC-- Rashad McCants, Raymond Felton, Sean May, Jawad Williams, Marvin Williams

DUKE--J.J. Redick, Shelden Williams, Daniel Ewing, maybe Nelson, who knows, maybe even Shavlik Randolph if he can get his act together next year

Illinois-Dee Brown, Deron Williams, and Luther Head

Kansas-Simien, Langford, Giddens, Miles, Padgett?

Kentucky--Randolph, Rondo, Alleyne, Crawford?

UNC's are the best


----------



## Critic (Jun 19, 2003)

> Kentucky--Randolph, Rondo, Alleyne, Crawford?


Your leaving out Kelenna Azubuike in that list???


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Critic</b>!
> 
> 
> Your leaving out Kelenna Azubuike in that list???




Yea, that was just off the top of my head. But yea, sorry, I forgot about him. He's on there too. He can really jump and can stroke it from 3 when he gets hot.


----------



## ill subliminal (Apr 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> UNC has three guys who will all play in the league, three guys who have the potential of doing very well there -- Felton, McCants and Marvin Williams. UNC also has three guys who have a decent shot at the league in the future -- Sean May, Jawad Williams and Quentin Thomas (because of his size and athleticism at PG).
> 
> The player on Kansas' current roster with perhaps the most potential is CJ Giles. Kid's an athletic marvel and a defensive beast from the ninth circle of hell.


I agree with you on Giles, but didn't we also both think that Giddens would blow up this year and be an All-American?

Guess I shouldn't say that in front of people...


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

Illinois.....


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

UConn- Villaneuva, Boone, Gay, Anderson,.


----------



## G-Dog (Oct 13, 2002)

UNC has Felton, McCants, May, Jawad, marvin and MAYBE quentin thomas. who knows, he's only a freshman.

I think Maryland has 5 too but the average fan wouldn't realize it. Gilchrist, caner-Medley and Ibekwe. Along with Mike Jones and James Gist. remember they are only freshman and sophomores. I think Gist will be a poor man's Hakim warrick by the end of his career. And by Jones senior year, his socring ability will be undeniable and somebody will take a chance on him.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>G-Dog</b>!
> UNC has Felton, McCants, May, Jawad, marvin and MAYBE quentin thomas. who knows, he's only a freshman.
> 
> I think Maryland has 5 too but the average fan wouldn't realize it. Gilchrist, caner-Medley and Ibekwe. Along with Mike Jones and James Gist. remember they are only freshman and sophomores. I think Gist will be a poor man's Hakim warrick by the end of his career. And by Jones senior year, his socring ability will be undeniable and somebody will take a chance on him.


John Gilchrist- A definite. Should be a lotto pick when he declares.

Caner-Medley- Should stay for his senior year, in which, if he progresses well and realizes how he should play, will be at the worst a late 1st rounder. He has the size and ability to become a late lottery pick if he figures it all out.

Ekene Ibekwe- EI has regressed greatly this year. With his unbelievable athletic ability and length, he should be one of the better 4's in the nation, but he isn't. Ibekwe needs to gain about 15-20 pounds as well. Even if he doesn't figure it out in college, he will be drafted, probably in the first round, simply on the great potential that he possesses.

Mike Jones- The 2nd best shooting guard coming out of high school, behind LeBron James, Jones has struggled for much of the time at College Park. As of recently, though, he has started to figure it out. Depending on what happens, he could start next year and really blossom. Think Ray Allen. Mike is an extremely good athlete, a very good rebounder, and when in flow, is one of the best 3 point shooters in the nation. If he figures it all out, though it may take all 4 years, he can become a lottery pick.

DJ Strawberry- I see him eventually making it on the NBA. He is the type of player coaches love. Fast, tough, gritty, and was arguably the best defender in the nation because he was lost for the year. Not to mention that he, like the rest of this Terp team, is a superb athlete. His dribble and shot already progressed so much from freshman to sophomore year, that by his senior year he may become a very good player.

James Gist- I actually think Gist has a decent shot to become better than Warrick. As a freshman Gist already has so many great post moves, in addition to great athleticism. He could use about another 15 pounds or so, as well. I see him being a lottery pick when he declares.


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

IU has a couple guys who may have a shot at getting into the L:

D.J. White
Bracey Wright

There are also a few maybes:
Marco Killingsworth
Marshall Strickland
Robert Vaden


----------



## ChitwoodStyle (Oct 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ill subliminal</b>!
> I agree with you on Giles, but didn't we also both think that Giddens would blow up this year and be an All-American?


But that is the joy of KU basketball. Giddens hasn't needed to blowup and be an all-american because the team gets production from everybody and doesn't need someone to step up and take Wayne's place for next year.


----------



## DiRTy DiRK (Jun 4, 2003)

UNC and Arizona


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Don Corleone</b>!
> 
> 
> Wow what a surprise.


there are others mention thier teams too


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Guys, there are only 30 NBA teams, not every college team can have 5-6 NBA players. 

I'm really flattered that people are high on Quentin Thomas, but I think he will be a solid college PG at best.


----------

